# Fogger Troubles, Can You Help?



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a 1000 Watt fogger from Spirit. Yesterday it worked fine, and at the beginning of the night it worked fine. Lots of fog. By the end of the night it wasn't pumping the fog out very thick. Almost a kinda fine mist. I watched the fog juice being sucked up through the straw out of the tank and it was not moving very quickly. Not sure if that is the pump or what. Has this happened to anyone else and can it be fixed?


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds liKe a clogged pump. Try running some cleaner through it and hopefully it will clear it out.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I am over foggers! They pretty much suck IMO! I bought a "progessional" American DJ model 2 years ago and it worked great the first year and hasn't since. I have a few cheap "the fog machine" models that so far have been reliable for a couple years. I bought one of the Party City models 50% off a couple days before Halloween this year as a back up and what a piece of junk! It's almost all plastic and really just crap compared to cheap models from years past. I had a "1200" watt fogger from Party City about 8 years ago and it actually lasted about 4 years and so far that's the best I've had. I have no hope for these newer models I'm seeing as it seems a lot of store bought products are just made so badly now a days it's no wonder I don't buy props anymore!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My half-price 1000 watt "broken" fogger from Party City was doing this. I ran some cleaner through it, and took the nozzle apart and cleaned it. It works so well, I feel kind of bad about talking them into giving me a break on the price, lol.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

When you guys say "cleaner" what do you mean, excuse my ignorance. Is their a specific cleaner for fog machines or can I use distilled water?


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

There is Fog machine cleaner available or you could do a search and find the mixture used of distilled water and vinegar.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I did the search on fog cleaner and came across the vinegar and distilled water solution. Has anyone ever tried this? I watched a few youtube videos and it seemed to work well. If anyone has tried this can you tell me how your fogger is now working and what ratio you used. I have seen 50/50, 8:1, and straight vinegar. I am going to try to clean it this weekend so any testimonials would be great. I will also try cleaning the nozzle while I am at it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I used 50/50 white distilled vinegar and distilled water. Mine will fill a 10x10 room with 8 ft ceilings in 2 cycles, and have it so fogged out you can't see the lights in three cycles. My wife thought I had finally set the shop on fire, lol.


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My wife thought I had finally set the shop on fire, lol.


This is what MY wife is waiting for me to do also. Between the crashes, bangs and maniacal laughter coming from the garage, not to mention some of my "creatively wired" projects...HM


----------

